
Ask HN: What languages are going to compile to webassembly early - Illniyar
With the recent WebAssembly advancements, I was wondering what languages are already on their way, or have concrete plans to support compiling to WebAssembly.<p>I know of Rust and C&#x2F;C++ (obviously).<p>What about GC&#x27;d languages: Ruby, Python, Go ?
======
stray
I can't say how early because I don't fully understand it just yet, but I'm
planning a backend for SICL.

So hopefully, _Common Lisp_.

